# December 2011 Prep Journal



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope all are having good results from their work and nice to see such a good community here.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got the neighbors' downed black walnut and maple trees finally hauled home. Electri co-op cut up but left in huge pieces. Towed the splitter over there as pieces too big to lift! Using our famouse "shop at home first" line Pa found he had the right size ball on his shelf for the truck afterall.. Money saved. Enough there for several weeks in our wood boiler. Had some serious mornings of 20 degrees earlier this week but quite pleasant today.

Son and hubby out finishing some cob work in son's shed....has been trying several different techniques in prep for building house in spring. Will have earthbag foundation, timber framed (wood from the farm) with straw bale infill. Discovered how labour intensive cob was so that was nixed although it looks cool and takes advantage of alot of clay deposits close by. With this last bit of cobbing he can finally moved his stuff out of my garage!! Cleared out alot of furniture for a woman moving to her own place from an abusive relationship. 

Hauled home extra grain for cows/chickens and stashed in our old defunct freezer. Plus dog food. Set for any prolonged storm. Emergency supply and we leave it there until spring. We've actually had a winter when the kids got out for Christmas and didn't go back to school until Feb. d/t icy hills. Neighbors got together and caravaned up to the DOT yard for sand.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Today & yesterday I made my first soap. I really enjoyed the process and love having the basics of the skill. I plan on doing some more soon. 

Also been working on some Christmas gifts with the kids, not exactly prep related but, sewing is always a great prep skill.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well this morning as I was preparing to deal with my having been gone for 2 weeks at places down in town - I look out my kitchen window and there is 1 of those dumb bucks heckling me!! I don't know which one of us was more amazed to see the other.. He reluctantly moved out of the way, as I started up my truck to go down the hill. We just may have a deer/ vehicle collision very soon, in my driveway. It would go a long way to make up, for several of my cousins making fun of my having to eat 'deer tag soup' this year!! They all got their deer in Michigan, during the firearm season this last couple of weeks.










Tomorrow I go and hit the loss leaders for the sales, at the local stores. Then I will pull out my candle making supplies to start making Christmas presents for the neighbors. I have been asked to make 'Rasta Colored' (Red, Green, Yellow) candles this year, for the hilltop dwellers. Myself I am not that into Reggae Music, but I guess they are on a Bob Marley/ Jimmy Cliff kick this season, for when Rasta Claus comes to town. 

I have been trying to get into the Christmas Spirit, but I haven't found my copy of the Cheech & Chong's song - 'Santa Claus And His Old Lady' yet. But I have been burning Christmas Comedy CD's, for the folks that I run into to at the VA and at my doctor office visits. Plus the occasional civilian that has a scowl on their face this time of year! That and for when I go to do my duty at the "Toys For Tots" toy drive, these next couple of weekends.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RF - lol at the WNSDD (World's NOT So Dumbest Deer). I could swear he looks down right smug!

Fostermama - congrats on your first soap making session! I'm still using soap I made years ago when I was on a soaping kick. It's a wonderful skill, and most useful. 

I would have finished the buck pen yesterday, but as I got about 3/4 of the way down the fenceline, the pallets suddenly started to lean, and down went about 18' of fence! I should have been bracing it with T-posts every so often, but I got cocky and paid the price. As I had the whole thing thoroughly nailed together with 1by boards, I had to lever the whole thing back up in one piece. That took quite a bit of time and effort. Now it is properly braced, but I ran out of time to finish putting the latch on the gate and a shelter together, so the guys have to wait another day before they move into their bachelor quarters.

I had the option to come home early from work tonight and decided it was worth it to get some sleep and have some time to finish up the pen and shelter tomorrow while the weather holds.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be away from the Forum, for a few. Found MIL in a Diabetic Coma, a couple of days ago. I am staying with her.
.
Everyone take care.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Take care, Anne - I'll keep your MIL in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that TDD...we'll keep you both in prayer.

DH finally did it! Wednesday he got his first deer. A cute little doe. Then today he got a 6 point buck!! DD was all excited about both (she's our tender heart animal lover). She did real good till they started cutting off the antlers - then the tears started. But that's okay...I'd SO rather her shed tears for a deer then to be callous about the loss of it's life. DS will be bummed....he's off camping with Scouts this weekend and missed it.
Pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimisod/

Had a good meeting with our prep group last night. We watched one of Ron Hood's videos. None of us at thinking things will get so bad that we will be wilderness living, but there are some really cool skills in there that we can use "outside the wilderness", too. Groups looking to put more bulk food orders together, that's always a good thing.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Even with everything going on with my MIL...I managed to re-load the dehydrators and get some vac packing done. Anxious and unable to sleep....nervous night-time energy:/

Supposed to turn really cold here, and believe it ir not...it IS raining. As soon as day breaks, I am going to go move wood close to the house and do a mental check on everything else...I think the only thing I really could use, would be dry dog food. But, they will be more than happy to eat the homemade doggie food I canned up.....in an emergency.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Snow - We have snow.....really. What??? Where did that come from?

I gotta bring more wood out of the wood shed.

I am soaking freezing wet from feeding!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD my kids are jealous...they are wishing for snow.

Ran to the butcher and pick up our venison. 1 create of doe and 3 creates of buck, yep, she was a little one, lol. Anyone else keep soup bones from you deer? Butcher said it had been at least 6 yrs since anyone asked for bones!!?? What, don't they make good soup like beef bones??? If anyone knows please let me know...I'm now a bit leery of trying.

Getting ready to head off and meet up with a friend to pick up our groups bulk purchases. I told her I'd help, but she thought she was fine. Then she realized her son would still be at homeschool band when she was picking up the order.....um...she can't move 50# sacks of anything. I'm glad she called me for help. 

So by evening I will have filled one freezer and half filled another with meat, added 50# of oats and 7-1/2# of dates to the basement. Now to stop at the store and get 3-4 gallons of milk, while it's on sale for $2.50, to add to that 1/2 full freezer.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I got the girls clothes gone thru and closets organized and have my list of what I need to get them. 

Dh has been working on the shed doing some repairs. 

We finished our 2012 plans/goals. I feel alot better about things now that I have a plan.

Other than that I have been working on some Christmas projects.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been working on the buck pen again - the pen is done, and yesterday I got the plywood put on the shed roof. Today I need to get the last few nails in the plywood and the roll roofing on, a cover over the corner hay feeder, and a second gate added to the fence on the back side so I don't have to walk all the way around when I want to go straight through. 

I've also been going through things in the storage room while I have been getting out the Christmas decorations - trying to pare down the possessions a bit more. The tree is up and a few decorations, too. I'm debating whether I want to put up the outside lights - it's a lot of work for a few weeks, but it looks so pretty at night, all lit up. Found all the Christmas presents that I bought on clearance last year - pays to shop the clearance racks after the holidays and store them for the year!

TDD, how's your MIL?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - She is out of the hospital, but in a Rehab facility for a few weeks. Luckily, it is close to us..... I can pop in and out several times, without completely taking up my whole day, or pushing all the farm chores on DH.

I ran into Walgreens and found Batteries on sale, so added them to our stash.
Got veggies vac packed.
Been doing some hand quilting while I am forced to sit still:/


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Organized my paper goods today. Looks so much better now and everything is where it needs to stay.

Started looking at seed catologs today...boy is that addictive.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Seed catalogs piling up...to resist temptation better I went thru my seed stash and discovered there are only a few items I really need...now want is a different word! Will buy another Jungs one blueberry plant/one free as the four we planted last year are doing super. Want to move the raspberries to a better location as against a building makes it impossible to pick them clean. Planning on concentrating on more fruit production this year and more effort in the orchard which is plenty old enough to be bearing better. We get around to pruning but not always dormant oil spraying when needed. Waiting on the Gardens Alive! catalog for orchard supplies....plus they always have a huge coupon...like $25 off on $50 order! Their products are amazing and all organic. 

Pa finally rounded up all the chain saw chains and got them sharpened. Does a good job with the electric chain sharpener. Back to slaving on the wood pile. Supposed to be nice the next 4-5 days here so will try to finish up the fall chores we didn't get to. Snow all melted....best part of MO. You get a pretty snow and then it goes away instead of lingering until April like MI!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've never been much of a coupon clipper, but recently I've started clipping the monthly "Penny Saver" that the local chain mails out every month.

This time I got $90 worth of groceries for $50.

A good part of the stuff will go into preps.

3 boxes of cereal

6 cans of veggies

6 cans of soup

2 5# bags of flour

2 4# bags of sugar

2 gallons of milk

2 bags of chocolate chips

2 jars of Nutella

2 pounds of deli lunch meat

2 boxes of saltines

2 8oz cheese

2 bricks of cream cheese

2 bags frozen hash browns

Probably forgetting something here.

Then got home from work and got a call that I was laid off (I'll probably still get a few shifts a week, slow time right now). I guess this is why we prep, huh?

We won't be touching the preps for now, we still have plenty in the pantry, freezer, and potatoes and squash from the garden.
__________________


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ohio dreamer said:


> T Butcher said it had been at least 6 yrs since anyone asked for bones!!?? What, don't they make good soup like beef bones??? If anyone knows please let me know...I'm now a bit leery of trying.


I like it. You really do need to add some pork or beef fat. Do you have dogs? Sometimes I make "dog soup". Boil it all up, add some thickener like corn meal or ground corn, and carve it up when it cools off.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have made french onion soup from venison bones with excellent results. I added a bit of beef soup base for richness and seasoning, carmelized onions, put into small crocks with stale toasted bread and cheese on top, and under the broiler until bubbly. It is scrumptious, even better than a restaurant. 
Tinknal, sorry about your layoff, my dh regularly gets laid off during the holidays, he is still working, so I am keeping my fingers crossed for now.
I have been canning loss leaders like hamburger and pork to shore up my meat preps.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Zipped thru Cabela's yesterday. Santa picked up a new gun case and hand gun safe for DH. ( Who's been very good this year.) He also got wool socks and a few other warm item's. Some old fashioned Christmas candy for his stockin!......OK......maybe that is for me.:teehee:

I grabbed a few boxs of shells... but..... that wasabout it. I had to get back to MIL. She got new flannel jammies!

We have secured a bit more hay, it will be delivered in the next couple of days...glad to get it!!

Dh's business is super busy, right now....so....I am spread a bit thin.

RF- Maybe you should sneak out and paint a red bullseye, on the WDD, while it is sleeping right outside your door!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Haven't done much prep the last few days, although there is some on the plans for this week. My folks were down today to see DS play bells in church. While mom was here I asked her about venison stock. Yep, it's a normal thing in the region her family is from. She was surprised that people here didn't want the bones! She also mentioned that she was bragging at work about DH's 2 deer....they asked if we were having them processed or doing them ourselves. When she told them we were having them done, they told her that it was useless going hunting then, costs too much. Apparently they charge $165 PER DEER up by them!! She told them it was only $85 ea down here....their eyes bugged out at how cheap that was. And we didn't use the cheapest place around - just the closest that was a real butcher shop (verses the guy that set up an operation just for deer season). OH, we ended up with about 100# of meat for our $170 processing fee (25# of doe and 75# of buck....and the buck's not gamey).


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful day to cut wood! 40 degrees, sunny, no snow. Life is good. 

Having trouble with the saw. Only cuts for about 10 minutes. When it warms up it cuts out. Need a condenser. 

So my system is to take tractor to the woods, cut a good sized log, cut enough small stuff to fill the bucket, and skid the log up to the house to cut at my leisure.

Cut enough for at least a month today. If I'm laid off long enough I'll have enough wood for the winter within a week.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Spent most of the last few days doing Christmas things.

I did get the boys closet and drawers cleaned out and organized.

I got the hall closet cleaned out. 

Started working on cleaning out and organizing the bathroom closets and cabinets.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Spent most of the day with MIL, yesterday. Picked up a few loss leaders, but, was tired and headed home.

Hay should be here today, I'll hang around and wait for the delivery, then get it stowed away.
I have bread dough rising, and a roast in the oven, cooking low and slow.

After I spiff the house a bit, I am going to stage an "Occupy my sewing room" day!!Ha ha!!

I am going to bring more firewood closer to the house, after daybreak. It's been cold and damp enough, that we've had kept a low fire burning.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Only $45 here if you've skinned and quartered your deer. Returned beautifully boned out stew meat and ground meat ready to can plus the roasts. Did two myself last year and a far better use of my time getting going with the canning and letting the butcher do the cutting up...they have the proper knives, place to chill meat properly,etc. Recently invested in several quality knives and a new steel. Can't take the knowledge of how to do it away from me but sure love having our butcher do it while I can afford it! Sure do wish my Pyrenees would quit bringing home my do-it-themselves neighbors bones/hides/heads though...........


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mutti said:


> Only $45 here if you've skinned and quartered your deer.


That's a thought. Ours go to the butcher field dressed and that's it. Not sure if skinned and quartered is an option....since they stack them up in the driveway before dragging them inside. Be worth asking, though. That would save us a few $'s and let us practice some of the skills while still having the butcher to fall back on. Do you get it back vacuum packed? or in paper?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hay is stowed away!

Have 1 dehydrator full of frozen green beans, and the second dehydrator has sliced zucchini chips.

7 loaves of Zucchini/ Roasted walnut Bread are cooling, 10 loaves of Banana Nut in process. 
Giant batch of Chex Mix about to be packaged!
Short Ribs in the slow cooker.

House smells devine!!

Dh is going Cabela's shopping with his reward points today for ammo etc!
Placing an order at the Feed Store.
More sewing room occupation.
I did straighten out a closet, yesterday.

Going to try to find out when we can get our whole house generators permitted and hooked up!! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Yesterday and today I have been working on cooking and canning chili. First time canning it. 

I have also been dehydrating peaches.

Other than that everything I have been doing is for Christmas.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Met a friend at Lehman's today. Walked around and picked up a few things. I think I'm getting "too tight" with money....I couldn't find anything I really wanted, lol. I had a $100 from my parents to buy myself a Christmas present...I came home with a spatula and battery organizer, lol. I picked up more for other people then I did for myself. Even at the thrift store in Kidron that I love, I only picked up 2 sets of knitting needles so DD can learn (learning on circular needles is difficult for her little fingers - and that all I use other then double points)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

About all I've been doing around here is getting the house decorated for Christmas, getting the gifts assembled for the kids and grands, and general straightening. 

Okay, I also threshed some green bean seed, cleaned the ashes out of the wood stove as it was getting to the point where it didn't burn as well, split the cut rounds of firewood, put 3 does in with the buck for breeding, and have been reading "garden porn", otherwise known as seed catalogs, lol! I know I have no need to buy ANY more seeds, having gone through all that I have on hand and knowing the seed train will be coming back to my house sometime soon, but I DO love to drool over exotic (for this part of the country) crops like Moon and Stars watermelons, broom corn and sorghum. 

It's been cold and dry here, to the point where I'm starting to filter water in the house to water the animals, as I've used much of the rain water and what I still have is frozen nearly solid. It also means I need to wait to roof the goat shed until it warms a bit - I'm afraid the roll roofing will split if I try to unroll it while it's this cold. At least there is plywood on the roof and it's well bedded with spoiled, but dry hay, so they'll sleep warm enough, dry and out of the wind.

We had a contract offered us at work, but it was a poor one...I haven't heard yet if it passed, but I doubt it. Most of the nurses I talked to before the vote were pretty unhappy. I just want a contract decided and signed. In today's economic climate, especially with Obamacare, I'm not sure we will get a better offer.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dh did a bit more than ammo shopping yesterday....So, I have to make room for his "Stash Finds." I think he heard me say, I had cleaned out a closet, the other day. 
I"ll be re-re-organizing today.

Our weather, though very foggy and damp, will be mild today 73F.....We had snow last week.....Anywho.....I am going to clean the ashes out of the fire place and re-stack wood, for later this week. 

A bit more baking and sewing.....It's kinda nice not to have too many outdoor chores, this time of year.....I don't feel so guilty about hanging around inside.

Dh is really busy in is shop...another reason, it is good not to have a lot of outdoor chores!
A Turkey and a Pork Loin going in the smoker.

MGM - I SURE hope that contract comes thru for you. I know it is so stressful and uncertain. Good luck, gf!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Arg----just had the wind knocked out of my sails for the day. As I was walking out the door to do all day shopping/restocking and I got a call. I guessed it was DH....nope....worse...FedEx! Apparently, they have a siggy required delivery to make by 10:30 this morning. If I miss it I will have to drive 25 miles to the "station" to get it. I was planning to be home from one trip about then :Bawling: Now I have to skip the grocery shopping and wait for FedEx. Then I'll need to leave to pick up DH in time for lunch and do the group re-stocking (we order as a group from a local distributor) and Christmas shopping. I'm not going to mess up the re-stocking stop....having DH in the car when picking up and loading 50# sacks of stuff is a bonus I'm not giving up!!! Well, on the up side....I don't to take the kids shopping with me now. I take them to do the grocery shopping with me, but not the Christmas shopping....now they get to stay home and do school work all day :heh:


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I finally completed my seed orders for the coming season. Yes, I ordered extra, but gosh prices are really up there for the proven varieties that work here. I also got the new dehydrator (free shipping through Amazon, gotta love it!) and now plan on getting extra racks for it. 

Best of all, I figured out how to managed the expected two month lay off. And everything I need for Christmas is already done, plus today, the two BBW turkeys go to freezer camp. 

Side note: I have run into more people in the last two months who are beyond edgy about what's happening, and they are all talking about prepping. And, folks I know online in other places, are getting very quiet. Just food for thought.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My house has almost recovered for the shopping trips the last two days. I'm down to one 50# sack of flour that needs picked up by a friend from the group order, the rest has been picked up or delivered. Mine are all re-packaged and put away. If I did this right, I shouldn't have to do anything but run up to the local store and milk and such for the next month (or two). 

I'm done Christmas shopping, and now it's time to work on wrapping. Guess I should get on that while the kids are glued to Star Trek.

DH and his boss headed out this morning to a gun show. Traditionally this gun show has great deals as dealers are trying to "get rid" of stuff before inventory time. I'm tempted to call he and see what he's found.....but I don't want to bother him in what I will assume to be a noisy place. He'll call me, anyways, to celebrate if if finds a good deal, LOL.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It was so nice to wake up without a migraine this morning - been a bad week for them, even missed 3 days of work and my MD appointment, as well as my grandkids school program (which was the worst part of all).

I got outside and cut more firewood, put a few strings of lights on the fence across the yard from the house, brought in several loads of wood, hauled water to all the animals (went to 26 last night again), and brought in more buckets to thaw for tomorrow, did laundry and dishes, wormed one of the goat kids that seems to have been missed on the last go-round, and worked on the shed roof. I managed to thaw out one roll of roofing enough to get it to unroll and was able to get 2 layers put on the goat shed roof. I'm already tuckered out! I came in to warm up and get something to eat, and I think I'm done outside until tomorrow.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Had to go to the commercial kitchen today and get an order out. I am pooped.
Baked 27 pies for gifts, yesterday, and my shoulders are feeling all the rolling pin wear and tear. Dang I hate getting old!

Spent most of Thurs, cleaning and organizing another closet. Have several bags of things for donation. Need the extra room!

After the Holiday's are over, I am going to really buckle down, and make sure preps are in order. I know we are pretty good, but, I want to be REAL good.:TFH:

Gonna take another wack at a very large garden, we are saving, every drip of rain we can and the tanks are, thankfully, filling nicely. The lake is looking better, but, remaining low, despite our recent rain. So, I'll start seeds next month, and place an order for potato's and onions.......fingers crossed.:viking:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well December is a busy time for me here.. From 'Pearl Harbor day' to "Toys For Tots", I keep busy with my volunteer duties. In fact so busy, that I haven't had time to have a 'traffic accident' with the dumb deer that hang out with an arrogant attitude right next to the driveway.











At least I get to visit with my fellow Marines and we swap stories and we compare what our current CCW weapons and newest firearm purchases are.. Sunday 12-17 is the day of the 'Big Toy Distribution', and I am assigned to 'crowd control'. So to keeping the excited kids and hyper parents in line and trying to keep order. I hope that our "Gunny" Gunnery Sergeant assigns more that just 'little old me', to maintain order!

TDD - is your DH doing the seal his goodies in several layers of zip-loc or vacuum sealed bags/ them place them inside the mil-surplus ammo cans with a dessicant, for long term storage? That is what I do for here in the high humidity damp marine coastal environment.. Does he have lots of Hoppe's #9 powder solvent, and the other necessary cleaning supplies squirreled away? While I was in Detroit at dad's I had to get some gun oil and powder solvent for his weapon cleaning kits. It does evaporate after a long (20+ years) period of time.. Plus I just did my weekly maintenance on my CCW items here..

MGM- good luck with the negotations! My dad spent almost 40 years as a Teamster, so I can remember what contracts fail and then his local going out on strike can be like..

I am staying home for the Holidays, so I have decided to not spend a bunch of cash for items at Christmas. Even thought I did get my GMC 4X4 water leaks repaired at a much less price than I had budgeted for! I looked and decided that I have more than enough outdoor (hunting and fishing) supplies for a lifetime, plus more than enough electronics and ham radios also. So this coming week, I will be watching for food sales, but nothing in the way of extras or wants for me please.....

That and if I do spend any money, it will be for a new set of tires for the 4X4.. Let's see if I get a discount for paying in cash on a new set of 5 tires - I always buy a new spare tire when getting a set on a vehicle..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - Yes Sir. Vacuum sealed and stored just as you said! I gave him my old Seal -a meal, just for that very purpose!! Great minds think alike! 
Hoppe's #9.....No, but I'll pick up some next week. How much do you keep on hand?

You might as well give in and invite that Deer inside the house, and make him your official new pet!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - I use Hoppes #9 solvent in the Quart and Pint sized bottles... 

Don't forget extra gun-oil and old cotton t-shirts can be cut up for cleaning patches and gun oil rags. The stuff at dad's hadn't been used in quite some time, and the bottle caps had not been tightly sealed. I think that my brother was the last one to use the 'old stuff', in the gun cleaning kits.

I also have some of the pint-sized mil-surplus sealed metal containers of US Gov't bore cleaner, from circa 1970/ Viet-Nam era.

That deer is just free ranging emergency rations kept on the hoof, for just in case..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have several old soft tee's, I will cut up and package next week. We will get them dried in and stored properly. I'll add in more gun oil. We have some that we use, but I will make sure there is more. 
I have an old can of gun oil, that was my Dad's.... from the late 60's- '70's era, you speak of. I keep it just because it was his. I am sure it is still fine. 

See, this is the kinda stuff I am talking about....making sure we are REAL good. Thank you.

Dh stays so busy, he kinda depends on me to do the gathering. I am excellent in the household/ garden end.....I have always left this type of thing to him. But, I think I am going to start an inventory of his area and wade on in!

Free ranging emergency rations......Giggle, giggle, snicker, snicker.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Forgot all about using t's for gun patches. Just weeded out Pa's as he wears them until you can see thru them. Will cut up for son. He says he's already used up the old flannel sheet ones I made him. 

Finally got the blown down greenhouse mess cleaned up totally. Planning on putting up a metal frame one, a bit smaller and doing something more permanent about the floor. Don't think pack rats belong living in my space! Although I must say our new cat is the best ever...Pa was feeding her her daily kibble ration and she must have heard something in the chickenhouse as left the food and came back within seconds with a mouse. Loving this cat! 

Got my seeds ordered (and delivered) for this coming years' garden. Ordered doubles of our most favorite things that we can only get from certain places. Like Survivor Parsley from Nichols Garden Nursery...it comes back most every year with some mulch(if I remember it). Like to plant alot since butterflies like to hatch their babies out in parsley.

Trip to Licking, MO to bulk food sore. Got dozen 2 qt. jars for bulk storage in kitchen. Plus bulk fruit pectin, oat groats,brown rice. Started putting up envelopes with little cards of how to use certain products..like the pectin...or how to cook like amaranth or coucous. Great idea. We try to not go too often as you can find lots of "wants" !!!! We are suckers for kitchen and hardware stores....danger danger.

Still selling eggs to the feed store. Chickens paying their way plus several dozen a week for us to use or share with the kids. Can't complain about that. Need to do some baking this week; kids wouldn't think it was Christmas without their favorite date filled cookies.

Grandson leaving Dec. 24th for basic training at Fort Benning, GA. Wasn't supposed to go until Jan. He sees how well son and DIL are doing in their Army careers. Not many job prospects out there with or without a college education these days.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's RAINING! Just a lovely, soaking, drizzly rain, melting away the ice and filling up the buckets under the driplines. It was so nice to have the rain water for the goats today. I got enough roll roofing on the goat shed to keep them dry yesterday, so I guess that was the cue for the weather for the weather to change. Just think, I might get some of my 275 gallon water tanks filled yet. :happy: Sure am glad I brought in plenty of firewood yesterday - did my chores and came back inside today.

I've cleaning out buckets and scrubbing bucket lids today, as well as testing my Berkeys by putting food coloring in the top buckets. So far, so good. I do this occasionally just as an added precaution. I use my Berkeys to filter my nasty-with-iron, but potable, well water, but I do want to know they work properly on ALL water. Did y'all read the thread about Berkey failures on here? I had an older Black Berkey cartridge that came off the base. I didn't call the company - should have - just mended it and am using it. I don't know that the white ceramic candles are any better - mine developed crazing and leaked iron water into the clean water buckets. I was really careful with them, but all 4 developed the same problem. Not impressed with them.

We have a contract! Surprisingly, it passed.  I can pay off my HEL now. Woohoo! :dance: Thanks for the well wishes, RF. The nice thing about being in a nurses' union, is that actual strikes tend to be few and far between. Informational pickets, yes.  Still, it's so nice to know that we have a contract for the next 3 years, and by the time it's up again, my house will be paid off and I'll be able to take early retirement if necessary (if the world keeps spinning, anyway).

Free range emergency rations?  I'm with TDD on this one...giggle, snicker, smirk, tehe.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH and I were just talking about old t-shirts for gun cleaning patches, yesterday. I told DH I wanted to start a new tradition....gun patches in the stockings for the kids in the caliber they shot most the previous year. I told him I also better get him some new t-shirts, in case the SHTF because he was still using some that I thought would make perfect gun patches if the SHTF.

Today while Dh was at the range with the kids (leaving me a nice QUIET house) I chunked up and Food Savered another ham for the freezer. This one I took about 10-12 nice thick slices off for ham steaks I'd pay about $4 for each of those slices if I bought them that way at the store.....whole ham was only $16. Store has them on sale for $.99 a pound. Can't beat that, and they come with a great soup bone!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

YAAAAAAAY!!!! MGM! I am happy and relieved that contract came thru for you!!! (Merry Christmas!)

Got up this morn and packaged up the 5 gal. Dehydrated Foods Christmas gifts for my Bub and Dh's Czn. Then spent most of day with MIL. Took her to Chapel and had lunch with her. Dh was working here.
Wow, watching her in Rehab, sure makes you notice the amount of medical equiptment ( Type of walkers, etc.), a person needs to consider gathering up.

I forgot that I brought home another 5gal Bucket with 2 quarts of Honey, yesterday. Hee hee!!
Jen - Good goin' on that ham!! I am on the hunt this week for some sale Hams. Hope I can do as well as, you did!!

I can hardly believe it, but....It is supposed to rain here, again tomorrow. Come on!

Well, most holiday baking and cooking is well behind me, so, I am going to try to make it an easy week. I hope to browse a few seed catalogs and plan an order.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, I've been reading "garden porn" for the last few weeks...truth be told, I don't need a thing, especially with the seed train only a few stops from coming home to me again, but I can't resist looking! Makes me wish more and more that I'd get my rear in gear and build that greenhouse, as one of the catalogs was Southern Seed Exchange and a lot of what I'd love to try won't grow in my climate. I do have tomato plants overwintering in my kitchen nook (big windows on the south and west sides), but they are just hanging on at this point. I need to add more lighting on them. It's nearly time to start my seeds for the spring garden! :happy:

Good score on the honey, TDD, and the ham, Jen. 99 cents a pound is the best price I've heard of in a while. I have a couple half hams in the freezer that I need to get baked and replaced with fresh stock.

I'm taking some time off today to play on line and watch for swagcodes. I can work around the house or outside, weather permitting, in between codes. I have to admit, I really like having internet on my phone - I can work outside and just check in occasionally to make sure I don't miss a code - 70 swagbucks on codes today will go a long way toward my next amazon gift card! I was going to buy a Kindle Fire with my agc, but the reviews haven't been all that hot, so I think I'll spend my free $$ on prep items and just get a basic Kindle with 3g.

I transferred funds and nearly paid off my HEL last night. I decided I'd better hold onto a little bit for an emergency fund for another month, and then finish paying it off after I have another couple paychecks in the bank. Then it's on to making mega-payments on the remains of my mortgage. If I'm very, very frugal, work every day I can, and don't have any emergencies, I could have it paid in full by the end of 2012, but I think mid 2013 is more likely. Of course, if TSHTF, I'll grab as much of a "loan" from my 403b as I can and I'll pay it all immediately. I figure anything short of power failure, I should be able to do that. If it's an EMP, I'll just have to hope no one will be able to find the paperwork on my loan!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - It's not about what you need.........hee, hee!! I don't NEED anything either.....but, I am sure gonna buy extra's!
The developments with the N Korean pres.....has me on edge.....I am going to prep more this week than I thougt I was.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to a couple second hand stores yesterday and picked up some clothes for the kids and some canning jars. 

I picked up the on sale baking items I wanted and a few extras that I hadn't planned on.
So I will be putting them to work for the next few days


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Last 2 days I've been sitting in the basement counting. I have our storage room about 2/3's inventoried. Still need to finish up a bit more in there then get to the can rotators and the few other things we have scattered about. I've been cleaning up and organizing as I go. I wanted to re-arrange last Christmas break and never got to it...so I've been putting things I where I want them to eventually be as I buy them. I thought it would make it easier when I did go to make the big switch....it really made just made a mess, lol. Oh well, it's getting cleaned up and sorted now.

Kids are working on making diabetic cut out cookies for my dad. That's his Christmas gift each year....he LOVES cut out cookies and since he became diabetic they have been on the no-no list. We found a recipe last year that fixes that.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Worked on the goat shed today - laid out the rest of the roofing, although it's not all nailed down - need to find my roofing tar before I finish it up. I also built a hay rack in the shed and put up a feeder for baking soda and minerals. Need to buy more minerals on my next trip to town. I'm totally out. Looking at the goaties today, I also need to make time to trim hooves tomorrow. Now that the buck isn't quite so stinky, he needs done. 

It was cool and damp out, but I was disappointed to see that the buckets under the dripline were only about 1/4 to 1/2 full. I was hoping they'd be totally full and I could start filling the 275 gallon tanks.

Need to call the MD office tomorrow morning to get a note faxed to staffing so I can go to work tomorrow night. If you miss 3 days, you have to have a note, even if it's for the same old problem I've had forever - migraines.  Got to start earning enough to pay off that mortgage!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Found some of those 99cent a lb., Butt Portion Hams, yesterday bought 6.
Cruised the scratch and dent aisles... found a couple of things.

Cleaned out another closet, and bagged things for donation.

Other than that, really just getting Christmas stuff done. 
Making 2 Pineapple Upside down cakes, today for gifts.
Quilted a bit. 
Formulating 2012 plans in my head.
That is about all.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MIL is getting to come home today. We will see how she does thru the holiday's. Hopefuly, her stuborness will be set aside, and she realizes, this was NOT a test!

Finishing up holiday fixins. Made big pot a Tamales, only one more cake to bake. Bread and rolls are good to go. 

If I can shake loose, I gonna take a drive by at the local quilt shop, for goodies.

Happiest of Holiday's all.
Ya'll mean a great deal to me!


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

TDD--Great news about your MIL!!!!

I have been pretty much wrapped up in Christmas prep and cooking and haven't got much other than that done. I have to get all of that finished today. 

Never again will I start all of the Christmas stuff so late. 

Still dehydrating fruits and veggies about everyday.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - good news on your MIL and DH I see!! Sounds as if you have been busy lately.

MGM - good to hear that the labor issues are resolved. There is currently a huge Nurse's Strike in the SF Bay Area, where the same Union had a walk out earlier this fall which resulted in the death of a patient receiving the wrong dosage of meds from a replacement nurse during a limited strike. So the news is playing up the dangers of replacement nurses, due to the hospital staff walking a picket line and the Hospital Chain administration locking the regular nursing staff out until Christmas Day, due to having to offer the replacement nurses a minimum of hours for showing up/ crossing the picket line...

Well I guess it is a good thing that I believe in redundancy here. After getting the water leaks fixed on my GMC 4X4, I drove it for a week until the hydraulic clutch developed problems yesterday - I had just replaced the complete hydraulic clutch system (master cylinder/ secondary 'slave' cylinder/ and new hydraulic line a couple of years ago. So it gets towed next week and is going back to the shop on Tuesday, and at least I have a couple of other vehicles to drive. That is so that I can attend a gathering at the neighbor's on Christmas Eve where dunginess crab is on the menu, and then a Christmas Day Turkey Dinner down the hill along with many of my 'walking wounded' friends that can't be with our families on Christmas Day.

The 'Toys For Tots' activities last Sunday went well, and there were no riots or pushing and shoving - unlike what has happened earlier today across the country over those goofy new 'Air Jordan' sneakers. Apparently there have been a couple of shootings, some pepper spraying, and the crowds breaking down doors with physical altercations at shopping malls across the country - over those folks wanting a pair of the almost $200.00 dollar a pair of athletic shoes.

Today later on I get to do some baking of banana nut bread, and "Kolacki's" which are cream cheese/ butter/ and flour based cookies with a small amount of fruit preserves in the center that are then coated with powered sugar. Those are a Polish favorite from my childhood, which we would get after attending Christmas Mass. I will make up several dozen of them, since my friends and neighbors have been asking if I am going to make any for this year.

Otherwise I have been busy trying to get the last of the year chores finished here. I have some items that need to be finished by the 1st of January, and submitting the paperwork for them. 

But I have found time to have some fun and enjoy the Holiday activities, including assisting a group of Amateur Radio "Hams" that visits 'Children's Hospitals' around the country and lets the kids talk to Santa Claus via Ham Radio from their Hospital Rooms. So I guess that I have been one of "Santa's Little Helpers" the last couple of days while spending time in the radio room.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Signed the kids up for an archery class (at the place where they make the Ten Point Crossbows). I've finished knitting all the slippers I was planing to give for Christmas....but I'm still in the mood to knit. SO...I decided to make dishcloths for Christmas presents next year...so I'll start now. So I'm sitting here watching National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation with the family downloading and printing off patterns....found some really neat ones! I'm going to make DH a Cost Guard one, LOL....maybe he'll actually do dishes.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got up early to make some Italian bread to go with the lasagna. Plus a cherry pie and frosting for the banana cake I made last night. Will be quiet here. Only one son/DIL for supper tonight. Other son will come Monday...nurses don't get holidays off, you know! We don't even put up a tree anymore. Just the creche' I painted 45 years ago for our lst Christmas. Pa made me a rustic stable for it. MIL gave me her very old white Christmas tree circa 50's (?). Saw them on Ebay for quite a price. Pain to put together actually!

Made some venison summer sausage yesterday. Very tasty. Plus the kids favorite date filled cookies. Certain traditions must be maintained! Mr. Corgii is now in line for a bath....he co-operates but soooo hard getting thru all that fur to actual dog. End up mopping the bathroom after crawling in the shower with him...easiest method I've found! Think paying a dog groomer would be worth it but too frugal for that...

Finished the tam for granddaughter...make one that was huge so tore it out....then son informs me that all those folks with dreads would have love it ...who knew? Told him I made it for Shrek's lovely bride Fiona! Now I'm out of knitting projects so will go back to mittens. Want to send a box to the Indian school we support. Can make a kids pr. in an evening. Hope everyone has a blessed Christmas.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Picked up a load of packing crates and cut up pallets yesterday, as well as a couple bales of shavings and 3 bags of Dry Den at the feed store. One of my goat kids isn't doing well and is now living in my utility room on a tarp, hence the need for Dry Den. It controls the odors so my house smells less like a barn! Dry Den and shavings also work well for a sawdust toilet, so I like to keep some on hand for that. A 6 gallon bucket and the snap on toilet seat I bought from EE last year, a roll of kitchen trash bags and a good supply of Dry Den and/or shavings and I'm set in case of power or well failure. Easier than hauling water to flush with, too.

The cut up pallets were a good find, too. There was a Christmas tree lot across the alley from the glass shop where I usually find packing crates and extra-large pallets. They'd used pallet sections to hold trees and had used nice, big nails to anchor them. So, I got a couple days worth of dry firewood (every bit helps, especially if I don't have to use my own resources here or cut it myself), and taking the time to pull the nails will give me several pounds of good nails for my next building project. I plan to stop by there again today after dinner at my son's, to see if there are more of them available.

Today will be fun - dinner with my kids and grands at my son/dil's and then meeting the rest of my family at the Grange Hall for the extended family all day feast and party. I hope all my S&EP/HT friends have a wonderful and most blessed Christmas today.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Had to go to the commercial kitchen today and get an order out. I am pooped.
> Baked 27 pies for gifts, yesterday, and my shoulders are feeling all the rolling pin wear and tear. Dang I hate getting old!



How do you make 27 pies in one day? I just don't understand. Are you some kind of superwoman?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, she IS! Lol!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

No, I'm not superwoman. Nor, do I sleep much. lol!!

I have access to a 24hr Commercial Kitchen.
With enough ingredients, organization, and 6 ovens.....waaaaah laaah! 

Spent a good bit of time, with dh's MacGyveresk, cuz, yesterday. He has bought an oil press and was showing off his wares! I love this guy...he isn't afraid to try anything!

We plan to get the "on the wish list". grain mill this year. I am taking him to the RS to stock up on 50lb bags of various items. 
I told him I would direct him to sites for good vac bags and oxygen absorbers, etc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I'm trying to wake up (not an easy task this morning) then head out to buy next years wrapping paper and stocking stuffers.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ah HA! Commercial kitchen! So the truth comes out. 6 ovens indeed...


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Went to some after Christmas sales today. Picked up some canned nuts, candels, and some Christmas stuff for next year. 

I worked on cleaning up in the greenhouse for a few minutes and watered the fruit trees. I hope to get the greenhouse cleaned up the rest of the way this week.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally got around to preparing my winter supply bucket. I decided on which pot to take handle off and store in the bucket but I had to confiscate one of dh's star-end screwdrivers and add it to the bucket so we can re-assemble the pot when needed. I picked out some dry noodle and instant potato mixes to seal up and add. Vacuum sealed up extra socks and knit hats for everybody to put in the bucket. (Already keep extra long sleeve tops for everyone.) Also had some MREs to put in. Of course, have other random things that we keep in the bucket too and I'm always adding to it. I hope we never need it but it'll be nice to know it's there if we do.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

What a good month for progress! FINALLY got the new kitchen cabinets. I added cabinets to the other side of my kitchen for more storage. Now granted the tops won't be ready to go on until next week (techanically next year!) but.. it's well under way!!!! 5 more feet of cabinets to store things in and 5' more of countertop. Woo Hoo!!!

Also got Carla Emery's 10th edition of Country Living! It's been a good year!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I had an absolutely wonderful Christmas Day with all my relatives, and the survival whistles were a huge hit with the grandkids, if not so much with their parents, lol. They also loved the HotSnaps handwarmers, and the space blankets were promptly given to their parents to go with the ones given them. My son dropped several "if/when TSHTF" remarks that tell me he is seeing the handwriting on the wall. He and my ddil even bought the girls a "Cricket" .22 for Christmas. It's pink, and their cousin Trina has serious gun envy! I know all 4 of my grands will be getting lessons in gun safety and shooting, well supervised.

Yesterday, I went to Harbor Freight in Portland with my son and dil and one of their girls. We needed to get some important tool for working on my pickups...can't think of the name of it for the life of me. While I was there, I also picked up a few more tape measures, drill bits, hammers, an electric chain saw sharpener and a 2 burner propane stove, among other things. Then they took me out to dinner at Applebee's. 

Oh, and on the way to Portland, they followed me to Les Schwab's in my Sport so I could drop it off to get the tires rotated and alignment done this week. We ordered the parts for the truck repairs (both of the Ford pickups). I'll be bringing "Bessie Lou", my old Nissan pickup home when I take the first of the pickups down to Jon to be worked on. My goal is to have all of my vehicles totally serviced and working as well as they possibly can. I want them to be dependable workhorses.

Got 2 more seed catalogs in the mail - Burpee and Territorial Seeds, so I've been reading garden porn again today. It's been pouring rain most of the day, so it's been a good day to curl up with pictures of beautiful vegetables and dream of summer.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I got a Gurney's catalog yesterday. Good coupon on the front if used by 2/6/12. I'm thinking I'm going to use it.

My boss gave me a $100 gift certificate to Target so I'm thinking linens. I'm undecided exactly what linens beyond wash cloths and hand towels. Need to do a quick inventory. I'm thinking I have two new bath towels that we've never used. 

Also got a $50 certificate for Walmart and I'm thinking 100% for stocking up over the counter meds, first aid supplies, etc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I bought a bobbin winder today and a how to crochet kit. I have two sewing machines, both with non-functional bobbin winders. I have put off improving my sewing skills because of the pain of taking them in to have them fixed. Maybe I should but the cheapo bobbin winder will get me back on track now. I decided its time to try and make my own sweats and long johns after seeing the only cheapo crappy china offerings they had at walmart.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gathered up Dh's Cuzn, to shop for, major bulk purchases. 
Went out to 1 ton Truck.....no go..... what?? New battery, fuel filter, fresh gas, etc..... no go. Grrrrrrrr!!! Well, it's the flippin fuel pump! DH is not a happy camper. That was NOT on his to-do - list! He has an extra one... just no time right now.

We left... in 2 seperate vehicles...but, I have gotten him off to a great start... he is going to be busy for a few days!! We looked like a scene from the Beverly Hillbillies! lol!! He was..... giddy! I told him, I call it a "preppers high!":teehee:

He asked if he could go with me to the shooting range.....Me??? Really??? OK, Sure!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Went to Wallyworld last night and picked up a bunch of candles for 23Â¢ a piece. Also, some half priced scented candles to use for Christmas gifts next year.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Found 4 glass! jars of ghee butter in the clearance bin at the local HEB.

They were only $1.92 ea, so I bought all 4 that were there.

Also, they had clearanced the granola in the bulk health foods section, 2 kinds only 99Â¢/lb. So I stocked up on that too.

Good day for low priced & healthy food.


----------

